# Watches



## Jackel (Sep 4, 2010)

I own a 5.11 Field Watch. My question is can you change the compass from degrees to mils?? Couldn't find it anywhere in the manual, didn't know if I missed something. Thanks


----------



## QC (Sep 4, 2010)

Add a nought.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 4, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> Add a nought.


 
???  Are you saying 90 degrees becomes 900 mils?  There're 6400 mils in a circle, so 90 degrees should equal to 1600 mils...

http://www.unitconversion.org/angle/degrees-to-mils-conversion.html


----------



## Mac_NZ (Sep 5, 2010)

Off the top of my head its about 17 mils to a degree.  In all honesty mate if your using a watch to navigate your seriously farked, I have one on my Casio but have never used it.  I do like the altimeter for tuning my map to ground though.


----------



## Jackel (Sep 5, 2010)

well, I agree. If I need a watch to get my bearing, I probably have bigger worries but my Gunny was tooling around with it and asked me. Not knowing the answer I did what I could and came up short, so here I am...


----------



## QC (Sep 5, 2010)

0699 said:


> ???  Are you saying 90 degrees becomes 900 mils?  There're 6400 mils in a circle, so 90 degrees should equal to 1600 mils...
> 
> http://www.unitconversion.org/angle/degrees-to-mils-conversion.html



Sorry mate, my bad, it's been a while, you're right. The U.S. military standardised to make North as 6400 mils, South is 3200 and so on, so just make a mental note of the four cardinal points in degrees (E90, S180, W240 & N390) and you're laughing. The intercardinal points (NE, SE etc) will come later. There seems to be compasses you can buy which have both but I doubt if they're issued kit.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mac_NZ said:


> Off the top of my head its about 17 mils to a degree.  In all honesty mate *if your using a watch to navigate your seriously farked*, I have one on my Casio but have never used it.  I do like the altimeter for tuning my map to ground though.


 
I use my analog watch to get a general idea of the cardinal directions (don't need a watch with a built in compass for that!), but for true navigating, I agree.  A good compass is relatively cheap, no reason not to have a couple of them around.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 5, 2010)

Queens Cadet said:


> Sorry mate, my bad, it's been a while, you're right. The U.S. military standardised to make North as 6400 mils, South is 3200 and so on, so just make a mental note of the four cardinal points in degrees (E90, S180, W240 & N390) and you're laughing. The intercardinal points (NE, SE etc) will come later. There seems to be compasses you can buy which have both but I doubt if they're issued kit.


 
You doubt a compass  with degress and mills is issued kit? If thats what you ment I'm sorry to tell you that is exactly what our standard issued Kit is.


----------



## QC (Sep 6, 2010)

You're lucky, we didn't have that back in the day. If so, I can't see a problem with the original question.


----------



## pardus (Sep 6, 2010)

Jackel said:


> I own a 5.11 Field Watch. My question is can you change the compass from degrees to mils?? Couldn't find it anywhere in the manual, didn't know if I missed something. Thanks


 
Why do you want to do that?
The Army works off degrees (except arty) do the Marines use mils?


----------



## buffalo61 (Sep 6, 2010)

> Why do you want to do that?
> The Army works off degrees (except arty) do the Marines use mils?



We use both, depending on the situation.  Any Arty, Naval Guns, or Mortar support is mils, and close air support and land nav is in degrees.  

I don't see the need for having mils on a watch.  The only time I use mils is for accurate target location/ fire support planning and I have my trusty lensatic compass, or my laser for that.  But if you need it, the conversion from degrees to mils is as follows.  1 degree = 17.8 mils.  360 degrees = 6400 mils.


----------



## Kiva19 (May 8, 2013)

So, I did a search but couldn't find a previous thread. Forgive me if I missed it! 

Anyway, just curious as to what you all are wearing when it comes to watches. Pics are appreciated! 

Here are mine. Two G-Shocks and a Suunto.


----------



## RackMaster (May 8, 2013)

Haven't worn it in a while, I need to find my extra links to adjust the band but my regular work and play watch for over 10 years now is a Tissot Titanium.  I had the guts replaced a few years ago, the sweat and shit from Asscrackistan must have leaked in and seized up every thing.  But the bezel is still clear, no scratches.


----------



## Teufel (May 8, 2013)

I have always used a g shock overseas and for diving but I got a nixon surf watch (on the right) a year ago so I had something that didn't scream military.  We do a lot of international travel for JPAC and we try to reduce our military profile.  We used to get issued the marathon dive watches, which I am a huge fan of, and I wear that a lot as well but not everyday because I like having a timer on my watch for working out etc.  I like the tritium on the marathon watch as well.  I have been issued a ton of suuntos but that shit is too high speed and complicated for me.  I had a suunto shit the bed on me in the Arctic on an exercise (-35 degrees btw) while Mr G shock took a lickin' and kept on tickin'.  I also had a suunto start giving me bad bearings during an advanced evasion course.  I use a large wrist mounted compass to back up my issue compass now.


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2013)

Teufel said:


> View attachment 8342
> 
> I have always used a g shock overseas and for diving but I got a nixon surf watch (on the right) a year ago so I had something that didn't scream military. We do a lot of international travel for JPAC and we try to reduce our military profile. We used to get issued the marathon dive watches, which I am a huge fan of, and I wear that a lot as well but not everyday because I like having a timer on my watch for working out etc. I like the tritium on the marathon watch as well. I have been issued a ton of suuntos but that shit is too high speed and complicated for me. I had a suunto shit the bed on me in the Arctic on an exercise (-35 degrees btw) while Mr G shock took a lickin' and kept on tickin'. I also had a suunto start giving me bad bearings during an advanced evasion course. I use a large wrist mounted compass to back up my issue compass now.


 
That Nixon is The Unit?

If so how accurate is the temp on it? The manual says body temp throws it off.


----------



## Blizzard (May 8, 2013)

Casio Pathfinder. No actual pics but this is pretty much it:


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 8, 2013)

Suunto vector, used it all the way to -50 with no issues myself, 3 alarms, countdown timer, stopwatch, etc. Always nice to be able to correlate altitude while doing land nav.


----------



## Kiva19 (May 8, 2013)

I've always liked G-Shocks for some reason. They just have a good style. I know my Suunto is affected by your body temp when you use the thermometer. I don't use the altimeter or barometer much...still have to learn the proper way to adjust them. 

I like the Pathfinders...especially the 240 I think. The one with the yellow button on the bottom that says "light".


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 8, 2013)

My pathfinder shit the bed on me quickly (solar powered model) and any watch with a thermometer is affected by wearing it... 10 minutes by the manual on the Suunto off your body to read proper temp.... and honestly, external temp is probably one of the least used features for pretty much any military operation.  It's either hot as balls or cold as fuck, or somewhere inbetween.

Having a barometer/altimeter is a great thing... especially if you pay attention to the track of the pressure, since you can tell when shit's getting close to changing and have a couple hour lead on when weather is going to go to shit.  Very easy to work with.  10 minutes playing with the watch with a full read-through of the manual is all it takes to be able to use it right.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (May 8, 2013)

Suunto when I was on AD..... kick ass watch..... now? SEAL COLORMARK 3050 Series by Lumi Nux... In tan.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 8, 2013)

G-shock riseman  great watch.. only have it 3 years and I love it. solar powered/radio controlled with bero/temp .. looking at a pathfinder now..


----------



## Muppet (May 8, 2013)

I am a certified watch freak not to mention a certified nut also. I own many watches including the above and Invicta (3) of them.

F.M.


----------



## 0699 (May 8, 2013)

Is it summertime already?  Seems like it came early this year...


----------



## TLDR20 (May 8, 2013)

I wear a g-shock, and will continue to do so till I die. I wear a Nixon Player watch for dress occasions. Otherwise it's a g-shock.


----------



## policemedic (May 8, 2013)

I've got a Marathon TSAR, and it's awesome.  On my wrist right now is a Suunto Core.


----------



## Kiva19 (May 9, 2013)

I figured out the body temp. situation with the thermometer, but you're correct...it doesn't get used much. I'm not normally anywhere where the baro or alti would really benefit me at the moment..so I haven't taken the time to give it the proper attention. I understand the basics though. 

I hear there are supposed to FINALLY be some tan, or "desert beige" G-Shocks coming out this summer. I'm definitely interested in getting one of those.


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2013)

pardus said:


> That Nixon is The Unit?
> 
> If so how accurate is the temp on it? The manual says body temp throws it off.


 
It is the unit.  Body temp throws it off for sure.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 9, 2013)

All the pics (except the last) shamelessly lifted from the 'net.

(1) G-shock. My all purpose watch


(2) Citizen Aqualand duplex w/ depth gauge. Wore these for decades.


(3) Citizen Aqualand solar. My current favorite. Fits in w/ the crowd at Cape Cod and martinis.


(4) Seiko Solar Diver. Had my first Seiko in the Philippines 30 yrs ago.


(5) The current lineup. Yes, I'm a lousy photographer. The Seiko is upside down. My Aqualand needs to be sent in.


----------



## Teufel (May 9, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> All the pics (except the last) shamelessly lifted from the 'net.
> 
> (1) G-shock. My all purpose watch
> View attachment 8352
> ...


 
I like the 2nd Force backdrop and 1911.  Is that a MEU(SOC) clone?


----------



## 8654Maine (May 9, 2013)

Teufel, thought you'd appreciate it.
I got that shirt when I passed indoc in '89.
That's a Springfield Operator.  It's close to my issued MEUSOC from '89.  It's awesome out of the box.
Got a buddy who's trying to finagle a real one from Quantico once they transition to the new pistol.


----------



## dmcgill (May 13, 2013)

Started with a G-Shock DW-6600 when I first came in the service. Bought into the ABC world and got a Suunto Vector, had a Suunto Core for a few years and once it's popularity started getting out of control I started looking at something new...doing research on the new Suunto Ambit right now...but I'm back to my trusty DW-6600. Probably my favorite watch of all time.


----------



## Arrow 4 (May 13, 2013)

Okay how about a little shameless self promotion here? For you Casio Lovers...take 10% off any watch for the next week. Use coupon code  shadowspear when checking out! http://www.emergingtacticalsolutions.com/Watches_c200.htm


----------



## The Hate Ape (May 20, 2013)

8654Maine said:


> Teufel, thought you'd appreciate it.
> I got that shirt when I passed indoc in '89.
> That's a Springfield Operator. It's close to my issued MEUSOC from '89. It's awesome out of the box.
> *Got a buddy who's trying to finagle a real one from Quantico once they transition to the new pistol.*


 
The M45 works beautifully. We have MEUSOCs in our inventory as well. What I will say however is that many of the guys have kicked themselves for prefering the Glock over both.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 12, 2013)

G-SHOCK with white hour and minute hands. The slightest bit of moonlight and I can see what time it is without illuminating.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 12, 2013)

I settled with the cheapest watch that could give me a altimeter, accurate compass, and a light that isn't BS.
:blkeye:

Suunto Core

Bought it with my dividends at REI in APril when they run their member special...got it for a steal...
No seriously..I walked out with it....


----------



## Muppet (Jun 16, 2013)

lrs143 said:


> G-SHOCK with white hour and minute hands. The slightest bit of moonlight and I can see what time it is without illuminating.
> View attachment 8530


 
Just bought that same watch. I like it.

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2013)

What is the model of the G Shock with the white hands?


----------



## Muppet (Jun 16, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> What is the model of the G Shock with the white hands?


 
Um, I have to look it up. LRS143, You know?

F.M.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 16, 2013)

*G Shock Combination Military GA-100-1A1CU*


http://www.amazon.com/Combination-Miltary-Watch-Matte-number-GA-100-1A1CU/dp/B003CJC6UI



Best guess......


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess I'll get in on this...

From left to right:

Timex Ironman, pretty basic.
Casio G-Shock: Tough Atomic/Tough Solar chronograph.  Will probably never die.
Citizen Eco Drive chronograph:  Was a Christmas gift from my Dad about 3-4 years ago.  Will also probably never die.
The last one was a recent gift from my wife.  Nothing fancy.  Just a stainless steel bracelet, black bezel, black face.  It is a bit high-maintenance though and as you can see, the least accurate...


----------



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2013)

I hate bracelet watches. I have no class :-"


----------



## Muppet (Aug 6, 2013)

Ravage said:


> I hate bracelet watches. I have no class :-"


 
I don't like bracelet watches also but I am a classy motherfucker...

F.M.


----------



## Ladder Guy (Aug 9, 2013)

I love my Suunto X9Mi, when t works. I had to send it 4 times back to Suunto for repair, no bueno


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 15, 2014)

We were issued the Suunto Vectors....good watch, five years and three batteries later it's still going.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2014)

I have like 18 watches, I'm not going through the complete list...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I have like 18 watches, I'm not going through the complete list...


For the watch geeks among us, will you share a favorite or one that is unique?


----------



## CQB (Jan 16, 2014)

Jeeezus, you guys are too high speed for a simple Aussie. Having said that theres some amazing machinery above. But as my eyes are now blehh, I can't use a digital as I can't see the readout, let alone read those teensy dials. The basic Luminox doesn't quit on you and is a "no sea to ruff no muff too tuff" kinda watch. The luminosity is constant & easy to read with fuzzy sight. My only concession is I have two.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I have like 18 watches, I'm not going through the complete list...


 


Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> For the watch geeks among us, will you share a favorite or one that is unique?


 
He's got a rocking cool _Hello Kitty_ watch he wears a lot.

And that aqua 1983 Swatch watch he wears is a big hit with all the hipsters.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 16, 2014)

Solar/Atomic Gshock with an analog display and a Suunto Core.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2014)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> For the watch geeks among us, will you share a favorite or one that is unique?



A Seiko Quartz diver that I got in 1981, runs like a champ, only had to have batteries and bands replaced... it went through the SFQC with me.
A Wenger Swiss Commando, nice watch, needs a battery at the moment.

Everyday wear right now is a Casio digital Baro/Alti that works well...  need to take it off for the thermometer to be accurate though..



0699 said:


> He's got a rocking cool _Hello Kitty_ watch he wears a lot.
> 
> And that aqua 1983 Swatch watch he wears is a big hit with all the hipsters.



Says the man that switches between his PeeWee Herman, My Little Pony and Rainbow Unicorn watches.....


----------



## 0699 (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Says the man that switches between his PeeWee Herman, My Little Pony and Rainbow Unicorn watches.....


 
Damn right.  What, you think I'm made of money? 

At least I don't carry a _Flying Nun_ lunch box to work...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2014)

0699 said:


> Damn right.  What, you think I'm made of money?
> 
> At least I don't carry a _Flying Nun_ lunch box to work...



Mine's an A-Team lunch box, I pity the fool...
that's only because my Rat Patrol, Combat!, and McHale's Navy Lunch boxes were stolen.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Mine's an A-Team lunch box, I pity the fool...
> that's only because *my Rat Patrol, Combat!, and McHale's Navy Lunch boxes were stolen*.


 
Well, it's not like you would give them to me.  Theft was my only option...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2014)

0699 said:


> Well, it's not like you would give them to me.  Theft was my only option...



I hope Bruno carries the Rat Patrol lunchbox...


----------



## CQB (Jan 20, 2014)

My buddy, an old Viet vet wanted me to get a fake Rolex Submariner for him in Thailand. So ok...$A60 and it's his. It goes like a champion for 10 days and carks it. :-/ (Well of course mate)...not only that he took it to the local Rolex shop to get repaired.  He was upset coz they wouldn't fix it.:whatever:


----------



## CDG (Jan 20, 2014)

x SF med said:


> A Wenger Swiss Commando, nice watch, needs a battery at the moment.


 
I have a Wenger as well, and really like it.  Great looking watch, simple, and pretty durable.


----------



## dmcgill (Jan 23, 2014)

Just bought a Suunto Ambit2, legit.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking at buying myself a new watch, this thread has provided food for thought.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Looking at buying myself a new watch, this thread has provided food for thought.



Post up your requirements and I'm sure we can help you find one to fit your budget and needs.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a "Real" Rolex Submariner I paid $15 for in Baghdad...still runs and is even a self winder Everyday watch is a Casio Pathfinder Triple Sensor.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 25, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Post up your requirements and I'm sure we can help you find one to fit your budget and needs.



Thanks mate. I'm going to learn how to sail this year so with that in mind I was thinking something that's corrosion resistant, has a barometer and maybe a compass (but that's not too essential at this stage). 

Price isn't fixed atm. Reading the thread one of those Suuntos sounds like it might fit the bill.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 27, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Thanks mate. I'm going to learn how to sail this year so with that in mind I was thinking something that's corrosion resistant, has a barometer and maybe a compass (but that's not too essential at this stage).
> 
> Price isn't fixed atm. Reading the thread one of those Suuntos sounds like it might fit the bill.



the SUUNTO Mariner is a good all around sailing/racing watch...  you are better off mounting a compass on the boat than using a watch compass while sailing though. (experience talking, I love to sail/race)


----------



## 0699 (Jan 27, 2014)

x SF med said:


> the SUUNTO Mariner is a good all around sailing/racing watch...  *you are better off mounting a compass on the boat than using a watch compass while sailing though*. (experience talking, I love to sail/race)


 
I am not personally a fan of the 3,000 function watch.  I wear a watch that tells me the time.  I also carry a GPS and two compasses.

Plus three lighters, matches, and a firestarter...


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 28, 2014)

x SF med said:


> the SUUNTO Mariner is a good all around sailing/racing watch...  you are better off mounting a compass on the boat than using a watch compass while sailing though. (experience talking, I love to sail/race)



Hey thanks for the post mate. I'll have a good look at the Mariner. Much appreciated.


----------



## usmcvet (Jan 28, 2014)

Watches!  

I'm wearing my Marathon Navigator right now.  I live the tritium face, it is might and affordable.  If you have a mil or LE email you get a healthy discount.  I've had a few GSAR's the USMC version now.  It us an awesome watch.  I also love my Orange Monster too.  For me I like a big clean dial.  With good lume.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 28, 2014)

usmcvet said:


> Watches!
> 
> I'm wearing my Marathon Navigator right now.  I live the tritium face, it is might and affordable.  If you have a mil or LE email you get a healthy discount.  I've had a few GSAR's the USMC version now.  It us an awesome watch.  I also love my Orange Monster too.  For me I like a big clean dial.  With good lume.



Do you have the pic of the GSAR / USMC version? I would like to see that.

F.M.


----------



## usmcvet (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes I will take one now.

Stock Photo
http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab160/usmcvet0331/WW194006USMC3l.jpg[/I

Some of my wrist shots:

[URL=http://s859.photobucket.com/user/usmcvet0331/media/Snapbucket/5A582DBB-orig.jpg.html]http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab160/usmcvet0331/Snapbucket/5A582DBB-orig.jpg[/URL]

[URL='http://s859.photobucket.com/user/usmcvet0331/media/Snapbucket/F9D468AE-orig.jpg.html'][IMG]http://i859.photobucket.com/albums/ab160/usmcvet0331/Snapbucket/F9D468AE-orig.jpg





















Marathon Navigator





A pair of Seiko 099's, I sold both, I miss the Pepsi not the one I had modified.





My first "real" watch.  It is a Glycine my folks bought me for graduation in 1990.  I work it in the Gulf, it was fixed up after at the factory, the bezel ring was worn bare, looked like copper, sand sucks!




My Orange Monster  it is one of my favorites and a fun watch.





These are all gone now too.



[/URL]


----------



## zerk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Those are some nice watches, especially the Pepsi


----------



## usmcvet (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you. That's the one I miss!


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2014)

Damn.... my pepsi Seiko does not look anywhere near that clean...  and no I'm not telling how old it is....  but it did go through the Q course with me...  I've only had to replace bands and batteries...  it's a friggin rock.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 4, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Damn.... my pepsi Seiko does not look anywhere near that clean...  and no I'm not telling how old it is....  but it did go through the Q course with me...  I've only had to replace bands and batteries...  it's a friggin rock.



So...1866 for the Q course? 

F.M.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 5, 2014)

I've always liked the Marathon Tritium line up. Just not the price.

I've always wondered who was lucky enough to get one issued? For instance:

NSN 6645-01-544-0408


----------



## Muppet (Feb 5, 2014)

Centermass said:


> I've always liked the Marathon Tritium line up. Just not the price.
> 
> I've always wondered who was lucky enough to get one issued? For instance:
> 
> ...



Now, that's sexy.

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 5, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Now, that's sexy.
> 
> F.M.



It ought to be for the money they're asking for it. 

I love my TSAR. I like the larger GSAR too, but it doesn't have tritium.


----------



## Centermass (Feb 5, 2014)

policemedic said:


> It ought to be for the money they're asking for it.
> 
> I love my TSAR. I like the larger GSAR too, but it doesn't have tritium.



One more time.....lol


----------



## policemedic (Feb 5, 2014)

What, the hat trick wasn't enough?

No idea how that happened...


----------



## usmcvet (Feb 5, 2014)

The GSAR has tritium.  I think you might be talking about the SAR, not sure they're made anymore, they don't have tritium.


policemedic said:


> It ought to be for the money they're asking for it.
> 
> I love my TSAR. I like the larger GSAR too, but it doesn't have tritium.


 
Guys the prices can be steep.  They do offer an attractive discount if you send jenny@marathonwatch.com an email from your mil or govt email address and then follow up with a phone call she will give you pricing by phone.  That is how I bought mine.  I think the last GSAR was $525 on rubber.  That's a good discount!

The discount is for military and public safety.  I know cops get it and I would think fire and EMS would too but I am not sure.



GSAR left SAR right.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 5, 2014)

usmcvet said:


> The GSAR has tritium.  I think you might be talking about the SAR, not sure they're made anymore, they don't have tritium.
> 
> 
> Guys the prices can be steep.  They do offer an attractive discount if you send jenny@marathonwatch.com an email from your mil or govt email address and then follow up with a phone call she will give you pricing by phone.  That is how I bought mine.  I think the last GSAR was $525 on rubber.  That's a good discount!



Damn, you're right.   I meant the JSAR, the jumbo version.  The TSAR/GSAR has a 42mm case;  the JSAR has a 48mm case and no tritium.

Thanks for the info on the discount!


----------



## usmcvet (Feb 5, 2014)

Marathon has a watch similar to the JSAR it is the JDD Jumbo Day Date and I freaking want it!  I need to sell my USMC GSAR to help pay for it!  Not my photos but here is a comparison shot and Marathon's stock photo.



I like how the 24 hour numbers are in the chapter ring. I don't care for the addition of the date, I love the way the GSAR puts the date in between the 4/5 like a Sinn.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone here have any experience with the Garmin Fenix?

ETA:  Never mind about the Fenix.. How about the Suunto Ambit2?

I'm pretty well sold on Suunto products, and prospectively in the GPS capable watch market for utility purposes... and with the Ambit able to take applications (and you can make your own) I could incorporate DOPE as well as other things into a custom Tac-App I make.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2015)

I have been looking at this watch for some time, and REI has has it on clearance at a pretty great price so I picked it up today.

The instructions it came with are far from complete, so any tips/tricks in enjoying this watch?

Does it offer a "step counting" feature? If it does, I cannot figure it out.

Any apps you recommend for it? I've downloaded the software and currently have it charging.


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm a huge fan of Marathon time pieces.  I've had my auto dive watch since 2009.  Pretty much wear it every day and while it looks like I've dragged it behind my truck, it takes a great beating and still performs.  I think I'm on my 3rd rubber strap.  It looses about 2 minutes a week, no biggie.  Oh, Marathon does an LEO discount but hell if I can remember how much that was.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 21, 2015)

My 2. Seiko Arnie (Bought in 1985 while I was in Tokyo) and Citizen Navihawk

Everything on my Seiko still functions as good as it did the day I bought it (Backlight, digital chronograph, stop watch, alarm, bezel still clicks, turns and rotates) Only thing it could use is a relume. The damn things are now collectors items. I've seen them on ebay for as much as 2000.00. Seller from Italy still had a brand new, old stock 1984 H558 still in the box, never used. Average price for them is around 400-700.00

Paid 25000 yen for the thing (97.00) after bartering with a merchant in the shopping district in Akihabara. One thing about Japan, everything's negotiable with regards to price.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 21, 2015)

Centermass said:


> My 2. Seiko Arnie (Bought in 1985 while I was in Tokyo) and Citizen Navihawk
> 
> Everything on my Seiko still functions as good as it did the day I bought it (Backlight, digital chronograph, stop watch, alarm, bezel still clicks, turns and rotates) Only thing it could use is a relume. The damn things are now collectors items. I've seen them on ebay for as much as 2000.00. Seller from Italy still had a brand new, old stock 1984 H558 still in the box, never used. Average price for them is around 400-700.00
> 
> Paid 25000 yen for the thing (97.00) after bartering with a merchant in the shopping district in Akihabara. One thing about Japan, everything's negotiable with regards to price.



I got a Seiko 200m Quartz Diver (Pepsi Bezel) for my 21st BD...  over 30 years, and the thing is accurate and bullet proof  wore it through the Q course, bands have been replaced 3x and battery is currently dead, I need a new battery in it.


----------



## Kettenhund (Apr 21, 2015)

My well worn and heavily relied upon Marathon!  I'd feel nearly naked without it!


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 21, 2015)

When I was in high school my dad didn't fully close the band on his Seiko and it went through the snowblower. We found it several months later when the snow banks melted, still fully functional and with no significant damage.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 22, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> ETA: Never mind about the Fenix.. How about the Suunto Ambit2?



I have the Ambit2...freeking love it.  Have not played with creating apps yet, but with the heart rate monitor and the shoe-clip sensor, this things tells me just about everything.  Daily wear I get nearly a month on one charge, if I am using it heavily (GPS and HR) then I still get a good week out of it.  I highly recommend this watch, and since the 3 came out, you can often find the 2 on clearance...I gotta a hella-deal at REI on mine.  Here is a link with more info:  http://gizmodo.com/suunto-ambit2-hr-review-the-smartwatch-for-badasses-1685440542


----------



## Grunt (Apr 22, 2015)

I suffer from much envy as I peruse this thread....


----------



## Theirb123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Anyone here have any experience with the Garmin Fenix?
> 
> ETA:  Never mind about the Fenix.. How about the Suunto Ambit2?



Just got the Fenix 3...and it is niiiiiice. Haven't had much of a chance to use it for what it's made for yet but it's performed very well for what I've been able to do. I'll update a little more later if anyone seems interested.


----------



## Muppet (May 1, 2015)

Theirb123 said:


> Just got the Fenix 3...and it is niiiiiice. Haven't had much of a chance to use it for what it's made for yet but it's performed very well for what I've been able to do. I'll update a little more later if anyone seems interested.



Heavy breathing....

M.


----------



## The Accountant (May 1, 2015)

I've been wearing this Gshock, no idea what it's called. It's worked well for me, wore it diving and such and held up nicely. I bought it as my first watch, bought it entirely because it was analog. Lol.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2015)

I was issued my marathon watch.  I think I already posted a picture of it.  Let me check


----------



## JRas (May 4, 2015)

Suunto Core, postive display ( easier to read in low light). Broke one band, and the bezel ring felloff. Owned for 3 years+

I would like to get a nato ban watch however, something classier?


----------



## medicchick (May 5, 2015)

Debate is over (for now) for RP, a new Suunto Vector arrives tomorrow.  Alas it wasn't as good of a deal as the first, there weren't any idiot officers around were selling one for $50 because they couldn't figure out how to get the back off to change the battery.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 6, 2015)

At least we didn't just change the battery in front of him since we planned a linkup and had a spare for my watch that had died...


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 25, 2015)

I am thinking of getting one for my sweetie. Anybody have one that can comment on quality?


----------



## Dame (Jun 25, 2015)

IMHO, a Citizen, Seiko, or (better yet) Bulova, will get you the same look, diamonds, longevity at 1/3 the cost.
Having said that, I admit to not owning a Raymond Weil within the last 25 years.
Whatever you decide to purchase, DO NOT pay retail. Lots of online sellers deeply discount watches these days; reliable sellers with authentic watches.

Two recent watch purchases and my philosophy on watch buying in general: http://justsomedame.blogspot.com/2015/05/only-serious-timepieces-need-apply.html


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2015)

Are you specifically set on this brand?  I've got a connection (a real jeweler) who  can get me some pretty amazing deals on Citizen - go thru their website and send PM me a few models that you are interested in, I'll see how cheap I can get it for you at.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice! Thanks I will take a look.


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2015)

Also, www.watchrecon.com is your friend (or mortal enemy, which will plunder your bank account, drive away friends and family, and turn you into a soulless shell of your former self).


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2015)

poison said:


> Also, www.watchrecon.com is your friend (or mortal enemy, which will plunder your bank account, drive away friends and family, and turn you into a soulless shell of your former self).



You bastard.


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2015)

I know. I'm sorry.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 26, 2015)

Dame said:


> IMHO, a Citizen, Seiko, or (better yet) Bulova, will get you the same look, diamonds, longevity at 1/3 the cost.
> Having said that, I admit to not owning a Raymond Weil within the last 25 years.
> Whatever you decide to purchase, DO NOT pay retail. Lots of online sellers deeply discount watches these days; reliable sellers with authentic watches.
> 
> Two recent watch purchases and my philosophy on watch buying in general: http://justsomedame.blogspot.com/2015/05/only-serious-timepieces-need-apply.html



Nice...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 26, 2015)

poison said:


> Also, www.watchrecon.com is your friend (or mortal enemy, which will plunder your bank account, drive away friends and family, and turn you into a soulless shell of your former self).



Dang...that's a low blow. Is there no shame!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 26, 2015)

poison said:


> Also, www.watchrecon.com is your friend (or mortal enemy, which will plunder your bank account, drive away friends and family, and turn you into a soulless shell of your former self).


:whatever::youllpay::blkeye:



SpitfireV said:


> You bastard.






poison said:


> I know. I'm sorry.






Red-Dot said:


> Dang...that's a low blow. Is there no shame!


:wall:

NEVER,EVER,EVER, NEVER open a watch/gun/ammo/pen/gear related link... unless you have tons of excess cash.   It only leads to disappointment, hatred of the OP, and envy.

Coffee guy may be earning some hate in the near future, or replacing all the batteries in my watches as an apology. (that would be more expensive than free java for 6 months)


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm an expensive guy to know. 

first order of the day: sell quartz watches on watchrecon to fund purchase of automatics. See, no batteries needed!

I got my orient 300m off there, it's crazy good quality for what they cost. It's worth triple.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 26, 2015)

poison said:


> I'm an expensive guy to know.
> 
> first order of the day: sell quartz watches on watchrecon to fund purchase of automatics. See, no batteries needed!
> 
> I got my orient 300m off there, it's crazy good quality for what they cost. It's worth triple.



So I could trade my TAG KV6500 (collector's piece now, worth much more than I paid) and my Wenger Swiss Special Troops to trade up to a new auto? hmmmmm....  My first gen Citizen Eco Drive might raise some fair cash too...  

NOW... I hate you even more.


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm sure they would. Probably just enough to buy this:







or this:


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2015)

I found the watch I always wanted on there. Didn't realise it was limited edition LOL 

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f30/fs...ever-flieger-limited-edition-nib-2058522.html


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> I found the watch I always wanted on there. Didn't realise it was limited edition LOL
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f30/fs...ever-flieger-limited-edition-nib-2058522.html



My commission is 7%.  I've always loved the  B42 Flieger Chrono in white, and I'm not a flieger OR chrono guy:


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 26, 2015)

Hahahah!


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2015)

Seriously, I'm not sure I'll ever buy a new watch again. IT's a group of odd ducks who buy and flip watches at a loss like I change underwear. Usually it's at least 20-30% off, even in mint condition with plastic stickers still on it. Weirdos, but I like it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 26, 2015)

I own a couple of Citizens (one I bought back in 1999 and the other a Blue Angels that I bought back in 2003) and a couple Bulovas (one an automatic mechanical and the other one is a precisionist). I wear the Bulovas as my daily watch choice. I love my Citizens, especially the Blue Angels, but IMO the Bulovas are better quality for damn near the same price.


----------



## poison (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm no movement whore, but the Precisionist is a cool movement. I usually find bulova's not to my taste, but this Accutron is gorgeous. I love dual crowns and internal bezels:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 27, 2015)

I bought a Shinola Runwell 47mm with the center dial for seconds.  If you want an American Watch they're not too steep on their low-end.  Either another Shinola for me or a Citizen next, watches like Tattoos become addicting.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 27, 2015)

poison said:


> I'm no movement whore, but the Precisionist is a cool movement. I usually find bulova's not to my taste, but this Accutron is gorgeous. I love dual crowns and internal bezels:


I have Antoine Preziuso taste on a Timex budget.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 27, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> I own a couple of Citizens (one I bought back in 1999 and the other a Blue Angels that I bought back in 2003) and a couple Bulovas (one an automatic mechanical and the other one is a precisionist). I wear the Bulovas as my daily watch choice. I love my Citizens, especially the Blue Angels, but IMO the Bulovas are better quality for damn near the same price.



I agree with love of Citizen Watches. I have two. One is similar to your Blue Angels; it is a WR 200, Eco Drive, Radio Controlled, Sky Hawk. The other Citizen is also an Eco Drive, WR 100, Stars and Stripes, America's Cup, with the America's Cup logo on the back. The rest are Seiko's (2), Casio's (3), and a couple of Timex watches. The only watch I have had trouble with was a Seiko Chronograph that had a coil fail, and there were no replacement coils to be found.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 27, 2015)

I am a watch whore.

That is all.


----------



## amorris127289 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have time to kill while I am at work, and came across a DIY for a paracord watchband. Have any of y'all tried making a watchband, do you wear one or would you wear one?  I found a couple of websites where you can buy them and they sell for 2 and three times the price of a normal banded G-shock. I currently wear a G-shock and have a spare one that I could make a band for. 

Starting the process now.

(how to) 



(one website that sells them) http://www.customgmiami.com/category/trilotac-paracord-collaborations


----------



## usmcvet (Sep 28, 2015)

usmcvet said:


> View attachment 10234 Marathon has a watch similar to the JSAR it is the JDD Jumbo Day Date and I freaking want it!  I need to sell my USMC GSAR to help pay for it!  Not my photos but here is a comparison shot and Marathon's stock photo.
> 
> View attachment 10235
> 
> I like how the 24 hour numbers are in the chapter ring. I don't care for the addition of the date, I love the way the GSAR puts the date in between the 4/5 like a Sinn.


I pulled the trigger today on the JDD.  I sold the USMC GSAR a few months ago.  I found the best price on EBay and used the 6 months same as cash deal.  Just over a grand shipped.  Fuck it!  I deserve it!  Still not as expensive as the Tag Aquaracer I bought in 2008 as an atta boy for getting a promotion.  That one is gone too.

My new watch arrived today. It is a Marathon JDD (Jumbo Day Date) The rubber strap was too short for me. I had this  22mm maroon 4 Ring NATO that worked great.  This is my fourth Marathon watch. I had two different GSAR's the second was the USMC branded watch and the first was a standard GSAR with the sterile face. Both have been sold. The third is a Quartz Navigator Pilots Watch. It is a great watch. 

I like the JDD because he dial is big and clean. It is easy on my aging eyes.  The only thing I don't like is how easy the bezel turns. Time will tell if that's a real or a perceived date issue.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm a big fan of my issue marathon watch.  

The Marine Recon Foundation just partnered with Oris to produce the Force Recon Diver watch: 01 747 7715 7754-Set - Oris Force Recon GMT - Oris ProDiver - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.  It's close to 5 grand so way outside of my price range but I'm sure people will buy it.  They weren't originally going to donate back to the community but someone....ahem..... convinced them that was a bad idea and now they are fully on board with donating to the MRF.  I'm actually going up to SF later this month for the release party.


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 2, 2015)

Teufel said:


> I'm a big fan of my issue marathon watch.
> 
> The Marine Recon Foundation just partnered with Oris to produce the Force Recon Diver watch: 01 747 7715 7754-Set - Oris Force Recon GMT - Oris ProDiver - Diving - Collection - Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.  It's close to 5 grand so way outside of my price range but I'm sure people will buy it.  They weren't originally going to donate back to the community but someone....ahem..... convinced them that was a bad idea and now they are fully on board with donating to the MRF.  I'm actually going up to SF later this month for the release party.


That is cool. I've always wanted a Rolex GMT with a Pepsi bezel but at over six grand it's not happening.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 2, 2015)

usmcvet said:


> That is cool. I've always wanted a Rolex GMT with a Pepsi bezel but at over six grand it's not happening.



I could never justify the cost of a Rolex.

Then I saw a drop dead beautiful Submariner all dressed in black.


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 2, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I could never justify the cost of a Rolex.


Yeah this is pushing it at a grand. I have the bracelet on the way for another $200.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 2, 2015)

usmcvet said:


> Yeah this is pushing it at a grand. I have the bracelet on the way for another $200.



Brother, I am suffering from watch envy! 

Nice watch indeed!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 10, 2015)

usmcvet said:


> My new watch arrived today. It is a Marathon JDD (Jumbo Day Date) The rubber strap was too short for me. I had this  22mm maroon 4 Ring NATO that worked great.  This is my fourth Marathon watch. I had two different GSAR's the second was the USMC branded watch and the first was a standard GSAR with the sterile face. Both have been sold. The third is a Quartz Navigator Pilots Watch. It is a great watch.
> 
> I like the JDD because he dial is big and clean. It is easy on my aging eyes.  The only thing I don't like is how easy the bezel turns. Time will tell if that's a real or a perceived date issue.




M.


----------



## digrar (Oct 11, 2015)

Just picked up a Garmin Fenix 3, it's a fair chunk of watch.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 11, 2015)

digrar said:


> Just picked up a Garmin Fenix 3, it's a fair chunk of watch.



Fuck me...nice.

M.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Oct 13, 2015)

Think I just found Christmas for myself. This thing is very sexy, plus all the features and specs are awesome.



digrar said:


>


----------



## digrar (Oct 14, 2015)

I got the steel band one with the HRM, it's chunky.
It comes with the black rubber band too and is allegedly quick and easy to swap out.
Battery life seems pretty good and the recharge time is pretty rapid.
The menus are quite long to get through and I'm not totally on top of where everything is yet either. 
 I work and live in different time zones (8 days at work, 6 days at home) and it didn't change over time zones automatically like I thought it would. Easily fixed by doing the change manually, but I might give it a bit more time to sort its self out next time zone change to see if it auto updates. 
I wear polarised safety glasses and telling the time in bright light takes a bit of looking. However there are a heap of different styled watch faces you can use and I imagine there are easier to read ones out there than the one I'm using.


----------



## Theirb123 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah I've had my Fenix 3 for a good bit now, and while bulky and expensive, it's a pretty amazing little watch. Does everything you need it to and then some. Set it and forget it when you start a training session and it records everything. From strokes per length and average 100m times in the pool to running cadence, ground contact time, VO2 max, etc in running.





digrar said:


> I work and live in different time zones (8 days at work, 6 days at home) and it didn't change over time zones automatically like I thought it would. Easily fixed by doing the change manually, but I might give it a bit more time to sort its self out next time zone change to see if it auto updates.



Did you try catching a gps signal in the new time zone?


----------



## digrar (Oct 15, 2015)

I didn't, I figured it would be GPS related though.


----------



## devilbones (Oct 19, 2015)

Any old one of mine, still my everyday wear.  That Marathon looks really heavy.


----------



## usmcvet (Oct 21, 2015)

devilbones said:


> Any old one of mine, still my everyday wear.  That Marathon looks really heavy.


The Marathon is heavy. The size of the numbers is what I fell in love with. 

Your Seadweller is gorgeous!  I've wanted a Rolex GMT with a Pepsi bezel for years. Watching Magnum PI recently made me realize why!  I just can't afford one!  $1,200 for the Marathon JDD on bracelet was in my budget.


----------



## digrar (Oct 21, 2015)

Theirb123 said:


> Did you try catching a gps signal in the new time zone?



Winner winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 12, 2016)

They've been out for about a year now...thinking of getting one and wearing it during workouts and general purpose.  Thoughts/reviews/likes/hates?

Thanks...


----------



## Grunt (Mar 12, 2016)

My son has two iMacs, three iPads, and is on his 6th iPhone. Needless to say, he belongs to the Apple cult. He purchased an Apple watch in the first round of sales. He sold it four months later because it really didn't serve any purpose other than being a new toy for him. He said it was their least impressive product.

For the money, I would buy something else that has the features you are looking for unless you just like Apple products.


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 12, 2016)

Some family members bought the watch and enjoy it. However, I couldn't justify the expense if I still had an iOS product. I bought a Fitbit Charge HR and it seems to work very well for me. My only complaints are that at night the light that measures your pulse can sometimes be seen and is blinding, and sometimes the heartrate monitor sometimes doesn't read for a few seconds during a particularly strenuous workout. Otherwise it is a pretty good device for the price. If I could afford a more expensive option I would, but for the price it does its job well.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Muppet (Mar 12, 2016)

My pop does. He likes it. 

M.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 12, 2016)

HH6 has one and loves it.

I'd get one if I wasn't afraid I'd break it at work.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 12, 2016)

I'd be afraid to wear it while I workout, I can see flipping a kettlebell on it and ruining it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 12, 2016)

The Apple Watch or the Apple Watch Sport?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 12, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I'd be afraid to wear it while I workout, I can see flipping a kettlebell on it and ruining it.



Yeah, there are things I'd be a bit nervous doing with it as well. You can put a tempered glass screen protector on it, like you can with an iPad, but still...

I can see running or biking with it. Swimming is out.  I guess it depends on your workout. 

I think if your requirement is a full-on fitness watch the Apple Watch isn't a good choice. It does other things very well, so it's a question of priorities.


----------



## digrar (Mar 12, 2016)

I've got a garmin fenix 3, it swims, it does all that smart watch stuff, the new one comes with an inbuilt heart rate monitor (mine doesn't have that feature), unsure how good it is, I like the watch, I doubt I'd go back to a stock standard watch now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 13, 2016)

Got mine yesterday - went with the Black Sport version (decided to give it a test run before the new hardware comes out and I have to justify the extra $200 for reinforced screen and stainless).

Not sure if this will become an everyday/all day watch - I've got a collection that I like to rotate thru, but we'll see I guess.  For long runs/biking I use a Suunto Core 2; cannot see the iWatch replacing that.  Apple has a 2 week return policy so I'm going to give this a try and see what I think...

So far:

I've always had a high resting heartbeat, but now being able to check it 'whenever'. Get off the damn couch and exercise!

I'm finally getting the hang of things, especially around notifications. A few thoughts:

- It seems that if I get too far from my phone, (and I lose the connection), I do not get notifications of texts/e-mails after I reconnect. I have to put the phone into airplane mode and reconnect manually. It's only been a day, so I'm not 100% on this, but wondering if anyone else has experienced this.

- I can understand why people want the next generation to have some ability to work without having to be tethered to the phone - ideally I'd like to leave my phone in my basement office at night and just wear the watch around the house, but it loses functions if I see the dreaded "red phone" at the top of the screen. Am I correct on this?

- I used Apple Pay for the first time, that was kind of cool. The card I use is a debit card, so I still had to type a PIN into the machine...wondering if I should switch it to my Amex instead.

- I've been playing with the phone feature and pretty much have that figured out. If I answer on my watch, I can talk Dick Tracy style, or just by picking up my bluetooth headset I can instantly transfer to that. Very cool.

- Hey Siri seems to work pretty well. Both in asking for general info, and just sending a quick text.

- I've got the map selected to be part of Glances. Does this mean it is always running in the background and sucking battery life?

- Any tips/tricks/Apps that anyone can share?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 13, 2016)

No only women and gay men use them. My G Shock works just fine


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 13, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> No only women and gay men use them. My G Shock works just fine



Glad you are getting such good use out of your G-shock, and thanks for sending me a pic of it!  It's nice, but not exactly my style.







That said - Used my iWatch on my first bike ride of the season today - just 12 miles, but it was good to get out.  Wore my Suunto at the same time - found that the heart-rate and calories burned matched up exactly on both watches.  Also found that average speed and exact distance matched up - accuracy is definitely there - disadvantage of using the iWatch for cycling though is I like to train via heart-rate so I have my Suunto strapped to the handlebars - (so I can always see HR).  Not as easy on the Apple, but I was able to look down at see it whenever I wanted.  Battery life on the Suunto is also going to be better; last year when I did the MS-150 (2 days 150 mile ride), my Suunto battery lasted all day, including GPS - No chance I'd get the same results from the Apple watch.

Tomorrow I am going to go on a run and see how it performs - this weekend I will try hiking with a pack.  In both cases I'll compare against the proven accuracy of the Suunto - it would be nice if I could do those two activities without having to use the chest strap.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 13, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> That said - Used my iWatch on my first bike ride of the season today - just 12 miles, but it was good to get out.  Wore my Suunto at the same time - found that the heart-rate and calories burned matched up exactly on both watches.  Also found that average speed and exact distance matched up - accuracy is definitely there - disadvantage of using the iWatch for cycling though is I like to train via heart-rate so I have my Suunto strapped to the handlebars - (so I can always see it HR).  Not as easy on the Apple, but I was able to look down at see it whenever I wanted.  Battery life on the Suunto is also going to be better; last year when I did the MS-150 (2 days 150 mile ride), my Suunto battery lasted all day, including GPS - No chance I'd get the same results from the Apple watch.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to go on a run and see how it performs - this weekend I will try hiking with a pack.  In both cases I'll compare against the proven accuracy of the Suunto - it would be nice if I could do those two activities without having to use the chest strap.



Thanks for posting side-by-side data. It's very interesting.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't have a Rolex: I could never justify the price. 

As for the Apple Watch, I think @Polar Bear said it pretty well.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 13, 2016)

Fisher Price watch.

I spend too much time in a SCIF for these silly smart watches unfortunately.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 13, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Fisher Price watch.
> 
> I spend too much time in a SCIF for these silly smart watches unfortunately.



Agree....our policy started to allow fitbits for a brief couple of weeks, then they changed their decision and banned them.  Luckily my wife started using my fitbit...at least it didn't go to waste.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 13, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Agree....our policy started to allow fitbits for a brief couple of weeks, then they changed their decision and banned them.  Luckily my wife started using my fitbit...at least it didn't go to waste.



My GF and I were both working at our corporate office for a little while and bought two fitbits.. I also had a Motorola 360.. wasn't quite a 360 in the end.. now we are both back in the SCIF.. so I really have no idea where those things went.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> My GF and I were both working at our corporate office for a little while and bought two fitbits.. I also had a Motorola 360.. wasn't quite a 360 in the end.. now we are both back in the SCIF.. so I really have no idea where those things went.


Sorry to hear that you lost your girlfriend.
Anyone use the Suunto watches?


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 14, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Sorry to hear that you lost your girlfriend.
> Anyone use the Suunto watches?


 
haha


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Fisher Price watch.
> 
> I spend too much time in a SCIF for these silly smart watches unfortunately.



Remember how life got easier when the cell phone was just that; a phone? We now have computers we belt carry, so I really don't see the need for another on my wrist. I do like chronograph watches, and still use them. The one Casio I have has  analog/digital time, day, date, Temp, altitude, BAR, and multiple alarms. That's prolly as far as I am gonna go for wrist data.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 14, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Remember how life got easier when the cell phone was just that; a phone? We now have computers we belt carry, so I really don't see the need for another on my wrist. I do like chronograph watches, and still use them. The one Casio I have has  analog/digital time, day, date, Temp, altitude, BAR, and multiple alarms. That's prolly as far as I am gonna go for wrist data.


I am looking for one with an altimeter and heart rate monitor.  
Your Casio sounds nice though, which model?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 14, 2016)

I've had this for a couple of years now, and it seems to be pretty rugged, with water resist to 100M. It keeps time as well as any watch, and I take the time to calibrate the altitude every couple of days. The altitude calibration keeps the barometer honest as well. There is no heart monitor on it.

The Model is a SGW-400-H: Casio Twin Sensor Men Altimeter Watch


----------



## digrar (Mar 14, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> We now have computers we belt carry



Dad, is that you? 

You're either my old man or a thousand years old, same same... :-"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 14, 2016)

digrar said:


> Dad, is that you?
> 
> You're either my old man or a thousand years old, same same... :-"



Yeah, I guess I am. Guess I've tipped my hand for all to see, and that's ok. Being part of this site keeps me in contact with outstanding people. Our membership is the treasure here, and putting up with this FOG, is much appreciated. Stay safe, Son.


----------



## digrar (Mar 14, 2016)

I figured when dad got a smart phone after having flip phones and candy bars, he'd finally have to get rid of the belt carry, but I was wrong, he found a clip pouch big enough to put it on his belt...


----------



## medicchick (Mar 14, 2016)

:-"


----------



## nobodythank you (Mar 17, 2016)

So, I know the topic was the apple watch, but since I mentioned my Fitbit Charge HR, and a few other options were mentioned, I thought I should update my posting. Since my first post on the topic, my Charge HR has been bricked by a firmware update. Essentially, after about 6 months the device tried to do a firmware update and pretty much bricked itself. Customer service was a PITA, but in the end I have a new one enroute to me in 5-7 business days. Kinda ruins my workout routine as I depend on the heart rate function to give me an accurate reading on how I am doing. Not sure I would recommend this device anymore, even at a reduced price. The main reason I selected it was its supposed compatibility with Windows phones and the heart rate ability. Oh well, live and learn. On to search for another option.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 17, 2016)

medicchick said:


> :-"
> View attachment 15085




Ya just had to go and show my phone , didn't ya. I actually have the upgrade with the antenna:-".


----------



## medicchick (Mar 17, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Ya just had to go and show my phone , didn't ya. I actually have the upgrade with the antenna:-".


I think my Dad has the same one.  It's a step up from the kitchen rotary phone that needs an adapter to work with modern lines (wish _that _was a joke).


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 17, 2016)

medicchick said:


> I think my Dad has the same one.  It's a step up from the kitchen rotary phone that needs an adapter to work with modern lines (wish _that _was a joke).



So they really do still have rotary phones out there. I never gave it much thought until now. I wonder if there are any pay phones still out there? I like to watch "Columbo", and the series ran from: 2/20/1968 thru 10/8/1998. You can see the evolution of phones on the series from rotary into the cell phone era.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2016)

I've had one of these for a few years that I use as a 'kick around' watch.  At these prices I just bought my 13 year old one. (of course he wanted the blue, which is the most expensive!)

Men’s Seiko 5 Automatic Fabric Watch - Black-Newegg.com


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I have had four Seikos over the years. One automatic Viet Nam era with gold face. A Divers watch, automatic; Silver Chronograph that failed. It was battery powered and the coil died, no replacements. I also have a thin Battery powered dress with a diamond at 12. The ones that I have sent back for "Factory" service/cleaning,have had bad things happen to them. Hands fall off, they begin fogging over just from normal wear, no water exposure at all. I've had better luck tracking down a private watch repairman. My Viet Nam era Seiko has been pretty messed up at the factory repair places. Look around for a jeweler that does in house watch repair, you'll be happier.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2016)

Doing a bit of de-cluttering and found my Great Grandfather's pocket watch.  It has been sitting in a display-case for years...never thought much about it until this weekend when I started playing with it a bit.  The inner-workings on this thing are very nifty and appear to be in good condition.  Trying to find someone here in Minnesota that would work on such things, as it would be cool to see it work.  Here are a few pics...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2016)

.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2016)

I've always thought the mechanisms of old things like this are their own kind of art. Nice looking fobwatch you've got.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2016)

I think there is potential here. Closed it back up and it seems to be running okay...to the point where I timed it with my iPhone stop watch and it is running perfect time! Going to set the actual time and see how long it stays accurate, and running.

The wind spring was beginning to get tight so I stopped before I did any damage.

So far it has been running five minutes and appears to be staying accurate -


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2016)

.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 29, 2016)

Been looking for a new smart watch for awhile to replace my aging Suunto Advisor.....after a lot of reading and such...settled and pulled the trigger on the Suunto Traverse Alpha (Foliage) .

Now the waiting starts.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 29, 2016)

@Kraut783 - Terrific looking watch!  Will be waiting for a field test review from you as I  have been drooling over this one for some time.  My Ambit2 is still in great condition; interested to hear if the upgrade is worth it.


----------



## DC (Oct 29, 2016)

Seiko Diver...simple


----------



## 104TN (Oct 29, 2016)

You can get G-Shock GW69001 for ~$67 shipped from Jet.com right now. 

Click the price, opt out of free returns, use a debit card, and enter promo code TRIPLE15 at checkout.


----------



## digrar (Oct 29, 2016)

Not sure if I can go back to a watch that only tells the time and date. I'm 13 months into the Garmin Fenix, battery life is still good, recharge time is bugger all, the case and crystal are standing up to being worn at work in the mines and workshop, it's a good little (massive) watch, very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Kraut783 - Terrific looking watch!  Will be waiting for a field test review from you as I  have been drooling over this one for some time.  My Ambit2 is still in great condition; interested to hear if the upgrade is worth it.



Will do, can't wait to put it through it's paces....will be able to do some local area test, then some hiking in New Mexico in Jan '17.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2016)

[.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2016)

DC said:


> Seiko Diver...simple



Used a similar Seiko in A-stan....was issued a Suunto, but kept with the Seiko for most of the tour....tough watch and dependable.


----------



## DC (Oct 30, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That Seiko dive watch is pretty rugged. The one I have has the same dial face but the bezel is unidirectional moving, with a two toned color. It is red from 1200 down to the 20 min mark, then dark blue for the rest of it. The screw down crown is in the same position. I think I got mine a little before 9/11.



That's the Seiko Pepsi watch. BITD that was the colors of Pepsi cans. Seiko still makes them


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2016)

DC said:


> That's the Seiko Pepsi watch. BITD that was the colors of Pepsi cans. Seiko still makes them



But the ones from the 1970's -80's are still the most sought after ones...  I still have mine...  and it went through the SFQC among other things...


----------



## DC (Oct 30, 2016)

x SF med said:


> But the ones from the 1970's -80's are still the most sought after ones...  I still have mine...  and it went through the SFQC among other things...



Watches are like fins...wish I had a few I was issued. Especially the Tudor Rolexs...


----------



## Mindbender (Nov 3, 2016)

I wear an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Kraut783 - Terrific looking watch!  Will be waiting for a field test review from you as I  have been drooling over this one for some time.  My Ambit2 is still in great condition; interested to hear if the upgrade is worth it.



In regards to my Ambit2, really put it to the test this weekend deer hunting.  While it has done great work tracking my heart-rate and routes for biking, my handheld GPS crapped out and I was forced to put it my Ambit to the test in the field. It took me directly to my stand (harder to find first time of the season in the dark) far more efficiently than my Garmin does. In addition, I wanted to cut a shooting lane and had to shoot an azimuth to a specific tree I wanted to work backward from.  (thank you Marine Corps for teaching me how to do this by the way).  The watch kept me on track far better than my handheld compass would have done.

Interested to hear a field review from @Kraut783  on his new Suunto, but I am a major fan of the Ambit2.  To the point where my handheld GPS has been relegated to the bottom of my back back as a backup.  I spent a good part of Sunday walking the woods and entering way points.

Love love love this watch - great battery life too!

To Add:  I did get myself a bit confused the first morning because I tend to wear my field watches upside down on my wrist vs. top of the wrist.  That caused my compass to read backward since the watch thought it was facing a different direction than it actually was.  Likely an easy setting for this, need to figure that out.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 7, 2016)

Will do @Ooh-Rah ...so far I have only been able to play a bit with it and do some daily wear.  Battery has been really good, even with GPS active....compass and the rest of the functions seem to be spot on.  Hope to get out and play more with it.


----------



## Queeg (Nov 8, 2016)

DC said:


> Seiko Diver...simple


 
SKXZ007s are great watches.  I had a Bill Yao modded 007 that only had to be serviced once in the 11 years I had it (my buddy bought it back).  I used the funds and had a guy named Yobokies out of HK to build me a new modded 007.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 27, 2017)

So Nordstrom Rack is having a Shinola sale, I'm struggling not to add a brother to the family, tremendous discounts: Shinola on Nordstrom Rack


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 18, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Will do, can't wait to put it through it's paces....will be able to do some local area test, then some hiking in New Mexico in Jan '17.



So Kraut783, what say you on the new Suunto?  My REI rebate will be here soon and between that and some gift cards burning a hole in my pocket, I am considering pulling the trigger on an upgrade.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 18, 2017)

I like it.  I was concerned about the battery lasting, due to it being a wire charge and not a battery change out, but the battery life has been very good.  GPS seemed to be spot on and the computer app is good. You can easily update any feature you want or don't want with the phone app and then sync it with blue tooth.

So far it's a winner!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 18, 2017)

I pre-ordered the Garmin Fenix 5x.  Cannot wait until it shows up in a few weeks.


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 21, 2017)

I just bought a Nixon Mission smart watch and I'm enjoying it. If you have android, it'll even sync surf and snow data directly to your watchface. The only downfall is the battery life, as it only lasts about a day and a half, maybe two days. But that's common with a lot of smart watches. It's waterproof to 100m and rugged as hell.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 21, 2017)

.
.


----------



## Queeg (Mar 21, 2017)

Gawd, I love that 'Pogue'.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 21, 2017)

kb2012 said:


> I just bought a Nixon Mission smart watch and I'm enjoying it. If you have android, it'll even sync surf and snow data directly to your watchface. The only downfall is the battery life, as it only lasts about a day and a half, maybe two days. But that's common with a lot of smart watches. It's waterproof to 100m and rugged as hell.



I've been pretty disappointed with my Nixon non dress  watches I have had. I had consistent issues with condensation on the interior of the first two I owned. I have the Nixon Player as a dress watch though and it is pretty nice.


----------



## kb2012 (Mar 22, 2017)

I've never owned a non-dress Nixon. Are you referring to like the cheaper $100 or so ones like their little digitals and stuff? I've never really needed anything other than my G-shock for non dress occasions. That sucks about the condensation though; I'm sure out of warranty repairs are out the ass.

I've got the Murph for my dress watch. I love this damn thing.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 22, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am a watch freak. One day I'll get a pic or two up.
> View attachment 18312
> 
> The Seiko on the right I have had the longest. I had the "factory" replace the broken crystal and it came back with the elapsed time, 30 min, come back with the hand loose inside the watch face. I have not worn the dive watch for a while so the time and date are the same, every day.




I had a nice Seiko I bought in Hawaii on R&R. Real nice watch. I left it in the shower in the SF barracks at Ft Sherman Panama :wall: so some Green Beret got a nice present from a Marine. Your welcome.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 22, 2017)

The like was only for the *"so some Green Beret got a nice present from a Marine. Your welcome." *comment.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 23, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That sucks! The Seikos have been well worth the investment and I'm sorry you lost yours. They are not cheap.



It cost $200 in 1971...can't imagine what it would cost today.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 23, 2017)

You can still get a basic Seiko Automatic for $100 today.  Not a high end chronograph, but still pretty good for what you get.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 7, 2017)

I too am a bit of a watch-geek, here are the 4 in my current rotation. 

Citizen Eco Drive (Satellite controlled) . Love this one when I travel as I adjust the time zone when I get on the plane and I am good to go for wherever I am heading. 

Citizen Eco Drive. My everyday watch. 

VictoriaKnox Swiss Army - when I'm feeling a little tactical, but don't won't to blow my load with the G-Shock

Suunto Ambit2 - working out like a bad dog.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 7, 2017)

Simply put...one can not have TOO MANY watches....

Nice watches gentlemen!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 7, 2017)

h


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 7, 2017)

That is so freaking beautiful.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 7, 2017)

Probably when I go on my honeymoon (whenever that happens) I'll be down to St Thomas again for that wonderful Breitling Store where I get it duty free.  The best deal on watches there though is Rado, Swiss Ceramic, 30% off plus duty-free.

My Fenix 5x came in...and I have to say it's not much heavier than my G shock, had to weigh it as a lot of the videos made me think it was going to be bad.  27gr heavier ain't bad overall.


----------



## KiloPapa (Apr 8, 2017)

My Citizen Eco-Drive Diver. Worn on a cheap NATO strap instead of the original rubber one.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 13, 2017)

Did you pull the trigger @Ooh-Rah  ?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 13, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Did you pull the trigger @Ooh-Rah  ?



sigh...I did not.

Went to REI and found that they do not carry the Traverse, not even online.   My Ambit2 still works just fine, so I'll hang on to it.

Used my REI rebate on a Yeti Hopper instead.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 13, 2017)

Damn, sorry man.....but that's a very nice Yeti Hopper!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 13, 2017)

ches..


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2017)

From NFW?  They look interesting: Shumate – NFW


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 14, 2017)

Majority of them are sold out. If anyone wants one, they better move quick.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2017)

.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 14, 2017)

Cool.  The black one looks really nice, but it is sold out on the NFW site


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2017)

.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What is interesting on the black one is where the crown is located.



Agreed. That's why I want it


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2017)

In case anyone else is a Shinola fan, they just launched the fifth in their Great American series, this will be their most limited run.  442 Jackie Robinson series watches will be made and sold: Great American Series: The Jackie Robinson Limited Edition Watch 42mm


----------



## 81FO (Apr 15, 2017)

As stated by several in this thread the Casio watches are GTG. Back in the '90s I wore a G-Shock when in the field, and in garrison I wore a TAG Heuer dive watch. The TAG to my knowledge is still at the bottom of Coronado Bay where I lost it... the band broke.

Presently I have several wrist watches, but the Casio Pathfinder is what I wear the most. I got it several years ago (~2010 / 2011) it has been put through the wringer! 7 wildland firefighting deployments, plus 4 years working maritime in the Gulf of Mexico. No Battery or service needed to date.

Casio Men's Pathfinder Triple Sensor Multi-Function Sport Watch Blue Nylon Strap 



I've found it requires calibration / re-calibration for the Barometer feature whenever you move a significant distance from the last time you calibrated it. Same goes for the Altimeter feature when geography / terrain features change drastically, i.e. Louisiana- flatland to Arkansas- Ozark Mountains. The Barometer can be 1 - 3 hPa off, not a big deal since trends or big shifts are what I am concerned with. As for the Altimeter it is typically useless at sealevel, or any location that is below 50 feet. It works well in elevations over 100 ft., and typically I've found it to be not more than 5 ft. off. The Compass feature has always worked well, but needs to be calibrated when time zone changes. Also keep in mind that radios, tools, equipment with lots of metal will cause issues if to close to watch. The Temperature sensor/ feature is the same as with other watches in that you have to take it off your wrist to get a accurate reading. I have / had other instruments for reference that aid in calibration, so that is why I give error margins on the Baro & Alti features.

Of course all that I have stated is listed in the manual.

Overall it is a freakin' Tank!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 4, 2017)

Most everyone on this board has their "if I had the money" desire.  Cars, bikes, guns, etc.  Mine is a Breitling Emergency watch.

I do a lot of solo-camping and also canoe The Boundary Waters.  It pains me to say that I am closer to 50 than I'd like to admit (holy shit   ) and am considering making that my gift to myself. (I'll have to find a used one)

Anyone on the board ever part of being rescued because of the watch, or at least personally know someone who has?  I've read all the stories their website has, but wondering if someone here has a personal experience with the watch?


----------



## policemedic (Jul 5, 2017)

That's a hell of a watch.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 5, 2017)

.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 5, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> My thing for watches includes two Rolex, Black Submariner and a GMT II, and two Breitlings, a Navitimer and the latest addition being a black Titanium Sea Avenger II. They all keep perfect time, and that is the basic requirement for any watch. I really like the Breitling Rescue for the analog and digital ability. I'm not sure about the dual frequency alert being the feature it used to be. If you are frequently out of cell phone range, then it really is worth the investment. Breitling will replace the watch if you use the rescue feature. The number of 20 rescued sounds reasonable. I don't know if they are using Tritium for night time viability or if it is something else? I do know people who have this timepiece but, I don't know personally anyone who has used the rescue feature of this timepiece.
> 
> I agree with @policemedic, that *is* one hell of a timepiece! I hope it works out that you can snag one of them, I promise that you will love it.



Nice collection of watches! I have always wanted a submariner but can't pull that trigger. I wear a Seiko 007 or my old G shock because that's all Whiskey 6 will sign off on:whatever:


----------



## Gunz (Jul 5, 2017)

That's nice. I'd bang the fuck out of that within the first week. :wall: Seriously. The only good watch I ever had was a Seiko that I left in the shower at the SF barracks at Ft Sherman. Some Green Beret got a nice free watch.

So I only buy cheap shit. 

But that is quite a watch.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 5, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I agree with @policemedic, that *is* one hell of a timepiece! I hope it works out that you can snag one of them, I promise that you will love it.



For nigh on 20K, it had better be!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2017)

policemedic said:


> For nigh on 20K, it had better be!



Yeah, you can find them 'used' for significantly less.  Currently I wear my Suunto and keep a SPOT in my backpack.  Being realistic, I'd probably crack the crystal on my first portage!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 5, 2017)

[Q


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 5, 2017)

If I had the money?  



But I digress.


The boys on Top Gear did a test of this very watch, "stranding" a host and some crew on a mountain top in Canada then activating the rescue feature.

The segment was as much about the rescue cars and laughs as the watch, of course, but it gives a picture of it's real world use by a bunch of knuckle draggers.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm with DocIllinois! 

For the BWCA and all other similar adventures, I have my Casio Pathfinder.  It's proven durable and I never have to worry about a dead battery.  The Breitling is a nice watch and probably extremely durable, I just don't know that I'd bring it with me on such a trip.  Realistically, you're not buying this watch for it's PLB function.  As you indicated, a SPOT (or sat phone - very expensive; like a Garmin Rino) is much better solution , simply because I know they work.  That is not to say Brieling's PLB doesn't or won't work but there are limitations (BTW, is this the Emergency or Emergency II?  they function differently).   As with my Pathfinder, I don't really look for it give me a solid altitude or barometric pressure reading (ie. I wouldn't use it to replace my altimeter when skydiving).

That said, I think you should get the Brietling if for no other reason than it's an awesome showpiece...and that may allow you to party with girls like the ones DocIllinois posted!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 5, 2017)

.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 7, 2017)

Watches? I haven't worn one since I got out of the Army. My phone knows everything, to include the time.


Totally agree with hookers and blow!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow...pretty neat...and expensive...around 15K, depending where you look

Breitling Emergency E7632522/BC02/159E Titanium Watch

The original is just around 3K

Breitling - Emergency : E56321 : Bernard Watch


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 15, 2018)

Is this the watch thread? 

The reason I ask is that I ran into this   Stainless Aqua
while surfing the net.  Anyone heard of this or have one? (Not the ladies sea pearl for you guys unless you are into that sort of thing, but I dont judge)
I would volunteer to "field test" the Ladies Sea Pearl in Aqua for the maker just in case he is a member here. 
This is from the "about us" on the web page.  



> *An American Watch Brand; this modest company is a labor of love to its founder, RE Smith and even wields his name *
> Resco was not conceived overnight but rather over many years of careful planning and consideration. As a matter of fact, R.E. dreamed of building a watch company many years ago but due to the dynamic nature of his "Day Job" things had to be put on hold. During this time, designs were refined and plans were laid just waiting for the right time to be set into motion. In 2009, the time was right.
> 
> Founded in 2009, Resco Instruments set out to build a sleek, simple and rugged timepiece. This vision was realized with the production of the Gen1 Patriot model.
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> Is this the watch thread?



We've got a few of them...this is as good as any.  I'll merge the other ones later this evening.

Regrding the Resco, I'm not familiar with the brand.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> We've got a few of them...this is as good as any.  I'll merge the other ones later this evening.
> 
> Regrding the Resco, I'm not familiar with the brand.




Sorry I made more work for you.  :/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> Sorry I made more work for you.  :/


On my list of things I wanted to do.  Lot of watch guys running around here, I'd love to see more participation and pics!


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> On my list of things I wanted to do.  Lot of watch guys running around here, I'd love to see more participation and pics!



In the real world , most days I wear my trusty Citizen Eco-drive.  It is totally my favorite watch.  I got a new one last year which is all blingy but I save that one for fun.  It's too flashy for work.   I have not worn my Swiss Army in forever because everytime it has to go back to Switzerland or whatever mystery place you have to send it to get the damn battery changed,  it takes something stupid like 8 weeks to get it back again.  (sigh)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> it has to go back to Switzerland or whatever mystery place you have to send it to get the damn battery changed



Out of curiosity, have you tried a different jeweler?  I too have a Swiss Army, (Victorianox) and have never had to have it sent in for battery change and cleaning.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> On my list of things I wanted to do.  Lot of watch guys running around here, I'd love to see more participation and pics!



i wear a G Shock daily, have for about 20-25 years, but I have have a few nicer watches.
I still love my old school diver Seiko 007 on an oyster. If it wasn't so heavy, I'd wear it everyday. Love the Rolex Sub, but I just can't pull the trigger on 6k for one.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2018)

@Topkick 

No shit, I still have my first GShock from my time in the Corps (1993).  It's pretty beat up, but it's nailed to a wall in my garage.  Sits out there thru winter after winter, summer after summer...keeps working with an occasional battery change. 

I have 6 assorted watches that I rotate thru, usually depending on what I am wearing that day.  My everyday is a Citizen eco-drive diver, the Suunto when I'm working out, and the Apple watch goes on as soon as I get home for the day.  Nice to be able to put the phone on the desk and answer the phone, texts, etc from my watch.

My Grail watch is a Rolex Explorer.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 15, 2018)

I really like the Rolex Explorer as well. 

Watch guys are  probably a dying breed due to smart phones, but I think, in theory, you can tell something about people from the watch they wear.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Out of curiosity, have you tried a different jeweler?  I too have a Swiss Army, (Victorianox) and have never had to have it sent in for battery change and cleaning.


I am told this watch back has to be removed at a facility that has some sort of special equipment so the water proof seal isn't disrupted. My former boss gave me the watch and the lifetime warranty,  he went to  Jared lol. One time when it was off on it's vacation to Switzerland, I bought my Citizen for 129 bucks just to have a timepiece.  I love that  cheap Citizen.  I beat the crap out of it, but it looks ok and never fails.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 15, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> I am told this watch back has to be removed at a facility that has some sort of special equipment so the water proof seal isn't disrupted. My former boss gave me the watch and the lifetime warranty,  he went to  Jared lol. One time when it was off on it's vacation to Switzerland, I bought my Citizen for 129 bucks just to have a timepiece.  I love that  cheap Citizen.  I beat the crap out of it, but it looks ok and never fails.


A Citizen is a good watch. With watches,
i don't think price is a sign of quality. Casio, Seiko, Citizen, and even Timex provide affordable quality. IMO, the high dollar watches are great quality, but mostly serve as eye candy.


----------



## policemedic (Mar 15, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I really like the Rolex Explorer as well.
> 
> Watch guys are  probably a dying breed due to smart phones, but I think, in theory, you can tell something about people from the watch they wear.



Agreed.  I tend to rotate between an Apple Watch Series 3 and a Marathon TSAR depending on what I'm doing and where I am.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 15, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> Is this the watch thread?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I ran into this   Stainless Aqua
> while surfing the net.  Anyone heard of this or have one? (Not the ladies sea pearl for you guys unless you are into that sort of thing, but I dont judge)
> ...


Interesting.  I try to stay apprised of American Watch Brands.  I have a Martenero, Automatic from NY.  I also have a Shinola...they came out with the Erie Lake Monster...wish I could have justified that price.

My dream watch is a Breitling USVI edition that they sell in the store on St Thomas.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 15, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> My dream watch is a Breitling USVI edition that they sell in the store on St Thomas.


  My dream watch is also a Breitling.  The Emergency.
Breitling Emergency E7632522/BC02/159E Titanium Watch | World's Best

What is the one you are talking about?  I Googled but did not find much.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> My dream watch is also a Breitling.  The Emergency.
> Breitling Emergency E7632522/BC02/159E Titanium Watch | World's Best
> 
> What is the one you are talking about?  I Googled but did not find much.



It's not for sale on the website, special edition for their St Thomas Store.  The dial is a baby blue with all three US Virgin Islands on it.  It cost 5Gs there, which was -20% MSRP and duty free.  Hopefully they're still selling them when I go back because that's the main reason I'll be going haha.  I did google it and couldn't find any information on it.

Rado and Rolex also have stores on St Thomas.  Rado having the craziest of the markdowns though.


----------



## NikNifSik (Mar 23, 2018)

My daily wear is an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, my weekend watch is a Christopher Ward C60 GMT, and my deployment watch is a Tag Heuer Aquaracer (quartz). The Tag may seem like a weird choice, it is! But it was my first watch as a SF guy, and it has become a bit of a tradition to wear it downrange.  It will be an heirloom I pass to my son someday, lots of stories in its dings, plus its accurate, and durable. 

I also have an Apple watch, but it has yet to make it into the routine. Though it does have some cool features. 

My grail is a Rolex GMT II, either black bezel, or black and blue bezel.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2018)

NikNifSik said:


> My daily wear is an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, my weekend watch is a Christopher Ward C60 GMT, and my deployment watch is a Tag Heuer Aquaracer (quartz). The Tag may seem like a weird choice, it is! But it was my first watch as a SF guy, and it has become a bit of a tradition to wear it downrange.  It will be an heirloom I pass to my son someday, lots of stories in its dings, plus its accurate, and durable.
> 
> I also have an Apple watch, but it has yet to make it into the routine. Though it does have some cool features.
> 
> My grail is a Rolex GMT II, either black bezel, or black and blue bezel.


You hit my top 4!
Omega
Tag
Apple
Rolex

If you are willing, would love to see a pic of the Tag!


----------



## NikNifSik (Mar 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You hit my top 4!
> Omega
> Tag
> Apple
> ...



too easy.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 23, 2018)

NikNifSik said:


> too easy.
> View attachment 21952



I dig that Omega, great looking watch!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 23, 2018)

Wonderful!  Thank you, Chief.

The Tag is absolutely gorgeous, the stories it could tell!

I’ve never seen the Chris Ward with the Trident 2nd hand...very very cool.

Thanks again for sharing the pics.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2018)

I made the switch to the Gen 3 watch.  LOVE IT!!!!

Much faster response time and “Hey Siri” seems to work better.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2018)

*- Update -*

"Hey Siri" is SO much better on this watch.  

My first generation had to be charged every night.  Today I put the watch on the charger at 25%...after not charging it since Monday morning!

It gets quite a bit of use; so if I can consistently get 2+ days out of one charge that will be very nice if I don't have to take the charger with me if I go away for a weekend.


----------



## digrar (Apr 4, 2018)

My Fenix is good for 8-10 days.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2018)

digrar said:


> My Fenix is good for 8-10 days.



Agreed.  My Suunto will go on for about the same.  That said, two very different purposes.  My Apples Watch is a great every-day work watch.  The Suunto is for extended bike rides and overnight camping/hiking trips.  Not anything I'd use the Apple Watch for.


----------



## CQB (Apr 4, 2018)

It adds to the bioengineered human of today; glasses, hearing aids, pacemakers, (incoming from a certain person in the NW to follow), 😎where does the data go? Is it stored for what purpose? There’s a privacy debate elsewhere here & for mine, my watch goes tick, tick, tick.


----------



## DC (Apr 4, 2018)

Polar Bear said:


> No only women and gay men use them. My G Shock works just fine


So does my Seiko


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 26, 2018)

Picked up a new watch today....the pics do not do it justice.

Bulova Moon Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 27, 2018)

congrats Ooh-Rah...nice looking watch!


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 29, 2018)

Good God, @Ooh-Rah that thing is huge!  (please hold comments )
Very nice watch!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2018)

I like my Gear Frontier S3. Does everything I want.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Don’t hear about this one very often. It’s the Smith & Bradley SANS - 13. Designed for LE and military use. Steel case, made in the U.S.A.

[GROUP=][/GROUP]


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 20, 2018)

Marathon


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 20, 2018)

I just really like my garmin forerunner 235 for pretty much everything. Plus it's approved in certain spaces.

For those times where my stylish red strap wouldn't be appropriate, I have a Longines that was an engagement gift.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 20, 2018)

Currently I am wearing a Casio G-Shock mudmaster. It's thick and ugly like I am, but virtually indestructible.  I admit I chose wrong and got the dark backlight which I can barely see, but the hands on it are great.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 20, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> Currently I am wearing a Casio G-Shock mudmaster. It's thick and ugly like I am, but virtually indestructible.  I admit I chose wrong and got the dark backlight which I can barely see, but the hands on it are great.



That’s my next watch


----------



## TheReal0651 (Oct 30, 2018)

I have worn the Garmin Fenix 3 for the last 2 years and the sapphire face is extremely resistance to scratches. It does everything I want it to when I'm in the field, and when I'm not, I have a TAG. I bought a luminox and took it to one machine gun range, and when I looked down the entire face was shattered after only one day wearing it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2018)

TheReal0651 said:


> I have worn the Garmin Fenix 3 for the last 2 years and the sapphire face is extremely resistance to scratches. It does everything I want it to when I'm in the field, and when I'm not, I have a TAG. I bought a luminox and took it to one machine gun range, and when I looked down the entire face was shattered after only one day wearing it.


This post is lacking without pics....especially the TAG!


----------



## TheReal0651 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This post is lacking without pics....especially the TAG!


Here they are for you.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 30, 2018)

I haven't bought any new time pieces in awhile, in fact I need to fix a watch strap for my Martenero.  But the next watch in Shinola's Great American Series is hot, wish I'd sprung for the Erie Lake Monster now.  The Alan Bean: 


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Bypass (Dec 9, 2018)

Does having a Navy SEAL luminox make me an honorary Navy SEAL.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 9, 2018)

Bypass said:


> Does having a Navy SEAL luminox make me an honorary Navy SEAL.


STOLEN VALOR!


----------



## Bypass (Dec 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> STOLEN VALOR!


LMAO!!!


----------



## Bypass (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm changing my DD214 to Navy SEAL, Ranger, Special Forces, Warrior princess.


----------



## Junglefalls (Dec 9, 2018)

look at the lume on those hands 👀 could double as a flashlight!


----------



## Topkick (Dec 9, 2018)

Bypass said:


> View attachment 25383View attachment 25385
> 
> Does having a Navy SEAL luminox make me an honorary Navy SEAL.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 9, 2018)

I have several watches, but to me they are functional devices.  Guns on the other hand....


----------



## digrar (Dec 9, 2018)

Bypass said:


> Does having a Navy SEAL luminox make me an honorary Navy SEAL.



What's the name of your book?


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 9, 2018)

Every night ritual...


----------



## policemedic (Dec 9, 2018)

My current traveling companions


----------



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> View attachment 25393
> Every night ritual...


LOL put some clothes on. Eeek!!!


----------



## Bypass (Dec 10, 2018)

policemedic said:


> My current traveling companions
> 
> View attachment 25400


Do you carry with all that stuff on your guns?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2018)

Bypass said:


> LOL put some clothes on. Eeek!!!


Those bikini shorts are kinda sexy!


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 10, 2018)

Bypass said:


> LOL put some clothes on. Eeek!!!



Well, you were PSYOPS so I’m sure you can appreciate the horror induced by 48-year-old nude guy, clad in only a pistol belt. I really don’t even need the pistol, but all my burglars have PTS claims going.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 10, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Those bikini shorts are kinda sexy!
> 
> @Ooh-Rah Tactical banana hangers
> #decentexposure
> ...


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 10, 2018)

Welp, if @MikeDelta ever runs for Mod, expect to see this photo about 100 times in the trash talking thread.


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 10, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> Welp, if @MikeDelta ever runs for Mod, expect to see this photo about 100 times in the trash talking thread.



@Cookie_101st My political career has just begun! This photo shall be titled CHECK EQUIPMENT!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 11, 2018)

Bypass said:


> Do you carry with all that stuff on your guns?



Yup. It’s not difficult at all.


----------



## Bypass (Dec 11, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Yup. It’s not difficult st all.


Right on. I carry an old gen 2 Glock 19 when I carry which isn't that much anymore. Do yo like the holographic sight?


----------



## policemedic (Dec 11, 2018)

Bypass said:


> Right on. I carry an old gen 2 Glock 19 when I carry which isn't that much anymore. Do yo like the holographic sight?



RMRs are the heat. I love it. It takes a bit of getting used to, but once that’s done it’s great. I haven’t broken it yet, and trust me it lives a hard life. 

I’d have one on the 17, but that gun is in the approval process for use as a duty gun so that can’t happen (yet).  It’s also why it has the stock Gen5 barrel and trigger (unlike the 19, which has Agency parts).


----------



## DC (Dec 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Those bikini shorts are kinda sexy!
> 
> View attachment 25419


----------



## NikNifSik (Sep 28, 2020)

Brokedown and bought a Tudo Pelagos (black dial).  I've struggled with this brad for a while, but now seeing this latest edition and seeing the reviews on their inhouse movement, I've gone for it.  Won't be able to give a wrist review until I get back state-side.  This was a strictly PERDIEM purchase. Does anyone have any experience with this watch?


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a few watches...9 or 10, if I can find the Seiko dive watch I wore in Ranger school...the Rolex I bought to celebrate making 1LT (don't laugh...it was touch and go)...six of them are Casios, three of them are G Shocks....truth be told, I've been known to buy a new watch at the same time I replace a battery in an older watch...good thing guns don't need batteries...the Luminox I wear in the field some of the time, the G Shock Mud Master is my normal daily wear (I like the barometer, thermometer, step counter and compass...I don't normally carry my phone with me in the field since I am rarely in cell phone range and because sometimes, I wind up swimming...)  I quit wearing the Rolex in the field after I left the Army...realized I was tromping through the boonies with an heirloom on m wrist...


----------



## NikNifSik (Sep 28, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> I have a few watches...9 or 10, if I can find the Seiko dive watch I wore in Ranger school...the Rolex I bought to celebrate making 1LT (don't laugh...it was touch and go)...six of them are Casios, three of them are G Shocks....truth be told, I've been known to buy a new watch at the same time I replace a battery in an older watch...good thing guns don't need batteries...the Luminox I wear in the field some of the time, the G Shock Mud Master is my normal daily wear (I like the barometer, thermometer, step counter and compass...I don't normally carry my phone with me in the field since I am rarely in cell phone range and because sometimes, I wind up swimming...)  I quit wearing the Rolex in the field after I left the Army...realized I was tromping through the boonies with an heirloom on m wrist...View attachment 35940


A solid collection, every base covered.

Rolex GMT Master II will be my present to myself when I retire.


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 28, 2020)

NikNifSik said:


> Rolex GMT Master II will be my present to myself when I retire.


I told my ex-wife that I was going to buy a gold Rolex and turbo Porsche when I made LTC...she insisted I retire shortly after I pinned on major...


----------



## x SF med (Sep 28, 2020)

I do have a Tag-Heuer KV-6500 too....  I need to take some pics of the good watches.   I do have to say, the Eddie Bauers that were made from the old Tag dies are pretty bullet proof too.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I haven't bought any new time pieces in awhile, in fact I need to fix a watch strap for my Martenero.  But the next watch in Shinola's Great American Series is hot, wish I'd sprung for the Erie Lake Monster now.  The Alan Bean:
> 
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


I'm pretty pissed off I didn't buy this one at the time, most Shinola Limited Editions cannot be found on the re-sale market.  Nordstrom still had this for six months and I didn't pull the trigger.  But, I'm going to buy this Diver from their Monster series.  The Lake Ontario Monster Automatic 43mm


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 28, 2020)

NikNifSik said:


> Brokedown and bought a Tudo Pelagos (black dial).  I've struggled with this brad for a while, but now seeing this latest edition and seeing the reviews on their inhouse movement, I've gone for it.  Won't be able to give a wrist review until I get back state-side.  This was a strictly PERDIEM purchase. Does anyone have any experience with this watch?



I have the Tudor Pelagos two-liner....the ETA version. It was the model before their inhouse "five-liner"  I love it, great watch...I have had no issues with it, love the titanium and adjustable clasp, lume is fantastic!

Tudor Pelagos Owner Thread

You made a great decision...there are some great video reviews on them.

Here is mine  =)


----------



## NikNifSik (Sep 29, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> I have the Tudor Pelagos two-liner....the ETA version. It was the model before their inhouse "five-liner"  I love it, great watch...I have had no issues with it, love the titanium and adjustable clasp, lume is fantastic!
> 
> Tudor Pelagos Owner Thread
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pic and info.  I wish these new ones stuck with the two lines.... but I am not mad at the new movement (based on what I have read).  Hows does it wear? I keep reading about the materials being superb, and the clasp being innovative. I've had for some years now an Omega Seamaster Pro. P.O. While it is large and heavy it sits nicely on the wrist.  I'm hoping this one sits the same, but with the lighter materials.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2020)

I actually like my Citizen GEN I Eco-Drive - stainless 200m similar styling to the Tudor and the Omega.  Mine's still going strong after 18 years.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 30, 2020)

NikNifSik said:


> Thanks for the pic and info.  I wish these new ones stuck with the two lines.... but I am not mad at the new movement (based on what I have read).  Hows does it wear? I keep reading about the materials being superb, and the clasp being innovative. I've had for some years now an Omega Seamaster Pro. P.O. While it is large and heavy it sits nicely on the wrist.  I'm hoping this one sits the same, but with the lighter materials.



It will wear better than the Omega PO, IMHO. I have heard nothing but good things on their in-house movement...I like that it has a 70hr power reserve, compared to my two liner 36hrs power reserve.

Added: I have a small wrist, and it wears great for me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2021)

We had 9 separate watch threads; I’ve combined them into this one.

I came into a little bit of F.U. money and am going to buy a nice watch.

Thinking Tag, Omega, or Breitling.

ideally something with a bezel and no smaller function dials since I can’t see them without glasses anyway.

Budget is under $2k

That said, I saw this Sekio for significantly less and I cannot stop looking at it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 21, 2021)

If you want a deal on Breitling, the best path I can put you on is WatchRecon.com and wish you the best.  Breitling probably the cheapest of the three you listed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 21, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> If you want a deal on Breitling, the best path I can put you on is WatchRecon.com and wish you the best.  Breitling probably the cheapest of the three you listed.


Thanks for the website, I’ve been told that Tag can also be found for less than retail.  Omega, not so much.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 21, 2021)

if your looking for a Omega, Tudor, Tag and such, many watch buyers buy new and end up flipping them with little or no wrist time...good to look at the sales area of watchuseek, watchrecon...etc.


----------



## digrar (Jan 22, 2021)

My 2K watch money would go here.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2021)

digrar said:


> My 2K watch money would go here.
> 
> 
> View attachment 38559


You mean this?

well almost anyway. It’s the Sapphire version; minus solar.

I’ve actually replaced my Apple Watch with it and am going to sell my Apple Watch6 now that I am used to the Garmin.

And in case anyone is wondering, yes...it’s 3 degrees F here right now.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 22, 2021)

I have the fenix 5x. Nice watch. Just grabbed some new colored bands for it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 22, 2021)

I got an iWatch... does that count?  ;)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 22, 2021)

Florida173 said:


> I have the fenix 5x. Nice watch. Just grabbed some new colored bands for it.


Still rocking mine!


----------



## digrar (Jan 23, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You mean this?
> 
> well almost anyway. It’s the Sapphire version; minus solar.



My 3 is the Saphire version, I'd go that instead of the solar on the 6 too. I need the metal band though, or my wrist starts rotting off.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 26, 2021)

Went with this.  Got a crazy good deal on it; especially with the Valjoux movement 

Taking A Ride With The Luminox P-38 Valjoux Automatic 9461 Chronograph – TechCrunch


----------



## Grunt (Jan 26, 2021)

@Ooh-Rah, great choice, Brother!


----------



## Topkick (Jan 30, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Went with this.  Got a crazy good deal on it; especially with the Valjoux movement
> 
> Taking A Ride With The Luminox P-38 Valjoux Automatic 9461 Chronograph – TechCrunch
> 
> View attachment 38636View attachment 38637View attachment 38638


That's a nice looking watch. As an old soldier, can appreciate the model/ name too...P38. If only you could open a can with it...now that would be cool.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2021)

Topkick said:


> That's a nice looking watch. As an old soldier, can appreciate the model/ name too...P38. If only you could open a can with it...now that would be cool.


Finally arrived - I think it weighs a pound!


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 23, 2022)

This is an excellent choice for those that want a non-GPS (read: off the grid) orienteering watch with all the normal digital features, like a stopwatch. It will also survive the weight of a LAV-25. Allegedly.

Regulus Expedition - All Black


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 23, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Finally arrived - I think it weighs a pound!
> 
> View attachment 38760View attachment 38761


This has been a great watch, but for a Luminox, I wish it was a bit brighter.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 23, 2022)

Just picked up this Luminox Navy Diver….


I’m done buying watches for a while until I can sock away enough cash to get myself a Omega SeaMaster 2354.50. 

I’ve been coveting one for quite a while; time to get it done.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 24, 2022)

I have 2 watches from a company in Israel. Adi watches are made on a kibbutz and are issued to the IDF. I have 2 different sport/diver versions with rubber bands.

My holy grail would be a bronze marine officers watch from Stienhart, coupled with a Horween leather nato band.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 24, 2022)

Marine Officer Bronze

My grail watch.....


----------



## Muppet (Apr 24, 2022)

Oh, runner up would be a maratac jsar.


----------



## Dimethylamine (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm starting to watch watch restoration videos on YouTube.  






There's something satisfying about watching someone clean every nook and cranny of each part, put everything together, and watching everything work in harmony.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 24, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> I'm starting to watch watch restoration videos on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm addicted to those videos and also shoe cobbler videos


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2022)

Happened upon this today…Great seeing an old Vietnam era EOD guy have good things happen to him…


----------



## CQB (Apr 27, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just picked up this Luminox Navy Diver….
> View attachment 39368
> 
> I’m done buying watches for a while until I can sock away enough cash to get myself a Omega SeaMaster 2354.50.
> ...


Nice! I have two Luminox,  & love 'em. My son said his electronic watch charges overnight. I said mine's GTG for 10 years.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 28, 2022)

Dimethylamine said:


> I'm starting to watch watch restoration videos on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would never be able to get that thing back together again.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 28, 2022)

Watch repair "people" have a level of patience that I don't' subscribe to. I admire them for that....


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 15, 2022)

Citizen Skyhawk AT, paid $119 out the door at a pawnshop in Carson City a few years ago. Plain old Apple Watch with a clip on compass. That I clip on my cuff or map edge as needed.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 15, 2022)

I have a Suunto 5 for working out/running/rucking, etc., and a Casio G-Shock Mudman.

Truth us, I only wear a watch when I am exercising; otherwise, bare naked wrist.


----------



## AWP (Jul 15, 2022)

Watching Formula 1 I noticed Richard Mille on cars and uniforms. RM makes…”nice” watches.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 15, 2022)

My wish for watch is a Marathon GSAR. I just like big, functional watches.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 15, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> My wish for watch is a Marathon GSAR. I just like big, functional watches.


Wait for Nov and Dec. that’s when they have big sales


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 15, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> Wait for Nov and Dec. that’s when they have big sales


Sounds like Christmas to me👍


----------



## JedisonsDad (Jul 15, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> Citizen Skyhawk AT, paid $119 out the door at a pawnshop in Carson City a few years ago. Plain old Apple Watch with a clip on compass. That I clip on my cuff or map edge as needed.
> View attachment 39950View attachment 39951View attachment 39952


I imagine you aren’t shooting azimuth with it, but have you noticed any issues with the electronics and metal in the Apple Watch affecting the compass?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 15, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> I imagine you aren’t shooting azimuth with it, but have you noticed any issues with the electronics and metal in the Apple Watch affecting the compass?


Yes Sir I have. It is completely inaccurate while clipped on the band.  It is easy to remove from the band though. To clip it onto my map cover. When I am out orienteering. I have a mil issue tritium Cammenga and a Silva Ranger. Along with a couple of cheaper Suunto’s. That I hand out to people.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 15, 2022)

@JedisonsDad , land navigation is a hobby for me Sir.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 15, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just picked up this Luminox Navy Diver….
> View attachment 39368
> 
> I’m done buying watches for a while until I can sock away enough cash to get myself a Omega SeaMaster 2354.50.
> ...


Check out SwissWatchExpo. I've went to their brick and mortar in Atlanta and scheduled a block of time for a showing to look at their watches. They're legit, and if you dont mind authentic pre-owned for 25% off, they're the place to go. Got my seamaster from there back in 2018. Price and inventory will vary, but I was able to get a Seamaster Professional with the original case/tags/etc for a very generous price.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2022)

Any Marathon fans in the house, I saw this today and am trying to resist buying it….

Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) - 41mm


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 24, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Any Marathon fans in the house, I saw this today and am trying to resist buying it….
> 
> Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) - 41mm


My want one bad watch! Thanks for the teaser Bro👍


----------



## Muppet (Jul 24, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Any Marathon fans in the house, I saw this today and am trying to resist buying it….
> 
> Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) - 41mm



I'd do weird things to armadillos for one. Legit....


----------



## Topkick (Jul 24, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Any Marathon fans in the house, I saw this today and am trying to resist buying it….
> 
> Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) - 41mm


Why resist? We are going to die soon from one pandemic or another so why not die happy?

Seriously, nice watch!


----------



## policemedic (Jul 27, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Any Marathon fans in the house, I saw this today and am trying to resist buying it….
> 
> Large Diver's Automatic (GSAR) - 41mm



I've still got a USG TSAR.  Great watch, though mine is so old the tritium is quite dim.  If you're looking for a good tool watch, Marathon will do you solid.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 27, 2022)

Saving up for a higher end Towson.  Towson Watch Company – Handcrafted, Start to Finish


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 28, 2022)

Got a capacitor replaced finally in my 20 year Skyhawk Blue Angels watch. Cost me my entire paycheck plus some at the exchange in Rota.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 28, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Got a capacitor replaced finally in my 20 year Skyhawk Blue Angels watch. Cost me my entire paycheck plus some at the exchange in Rota.


I have the SkyHawk AT. Don’t know it’s age. But, it runs like a champ. I never have to mess with it at all.  
Is there a regular service that you recommend for these excellent timepieces?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2022)

Someone mentioned Chrono24.  I’m looking at a CSAR on the Marathon website that runs for $5k, the same watch (new, with Valjoux  movement, and from 2020) is $2k on Chrono.  What am I missing here?  Is that extra $3k really just Marathon mark up?


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Someone mentioned Chrono24.  I’m looking at a GSAR on the Marathon website that runs for $5k, the same watch (new, with Valjoux  movement, and from 2020) is $2k on Chrono.  What am I missing here?  Is that extra $3k really just Marathon mark up?


Just gouging the name probably. I found a USA braceleted GSAR on a Carson City pawn shop site for $900. It probably needs a good servicing. But hell, even with that I am still under 2k.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 30, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> Just gouging the name probably. I found a USA braceleted GSAR on a Carson City pawn shop site for $900. It probably needs a good servicing. But hell, even with that I am still under 2k.


I would get someone local to do. The only Marathon repair shop is in Canada. Had to send mine in for repair took4 months


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 30, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Someone mentioned Chrono24.  I’m looking at a GSAR on the Marathon website that runs for $5k, the same watch (new, with Valjoux  movement, and from 2020) is $2k on Chrono.  What am I missing here?  Is that extra $3k really just Marathon mark up?


Do you mean the CSAR? Most GSAR are on sale


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2022)

Jesus, 2k, 3k for a watch? Wow. You guys are definitely in a higher tax bracket.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2022)

Polar Bear said:


> Do you mean the CSAR? Most GSAR are on sale


I do; typo.  

I’m probably missing a detail somewhere, but Chrono has them for about 2K, and they run on the website for about 5K.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Jesus, 2k, 3k for a watch? Wow. You guys are definitely in a higher tax bracket.


I guess it all depends on where you want to spend your “FU money”.  I love watches, bourbon, and cigars… Other guys like to spend their money on guns, guns, and bigger guns. At the end of the day we all have our vices.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2022)

Gunz said:


> Jesus, 2k, 3k for a watch? Wow. You guys are definitely in a higher tax bracket.


We are just pervs for nice chronometers. 
the Citizen SkyHawk AT I have on now. I think runs around $700 new. I got it for little more than a hundred in 2020. 
I am not even in a tax bracket. Just in a unique position, called not giving a shit. About how I spend my hard earned disability dinero. 
I also do quite a little bit of philanthropic work for those in need. So I dont feel bad if I am broke as a joke. When I am 2 weeks into the month. Lol


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2022)

I keep going back and forth on Omega vs. Marathon - a concern I have about Omega (and most Sport watches) is that even though they claim to be “glow in the dark” luminous, Marathon and Luminox are the only two I am aware of that are “treated” to a point where they always glow, regardless of light source.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 31, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I keep going back and forth on Omega vs. Marathon - a concern I have about Omega (and most Sport watches) is that even though they claim to be “glow in the dark” luminous, Marathon and Luminox are the only two I am aware of that are “treated” to a point where they always glow, regardless of light source.


It is the tritium ampoules (H3) that do all the work in the Marathon and Luminox. They have a relatively short half-life, ~15-20 years. However, it glows great for about the first ~10-12 years.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 1, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> It is the tritium ampoules (H3) that do all the work in the Marathon and Luminox. They have a relatively short half-life, ~15-20 years. However, it glows great for about the first ~10-12 years.



Correct.  Mine is old enough that the tritium is quite dim.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 1, 2022)

@ Policemedic If you see any "wornout" GSAR's laying around. Please let me know. Think I have a place here close. That can do a full service for me.


----------



## Kaldak (Aug 1, 2022)

Is GSAR vs CSAR intentional or a typo by you gentlemen?

Trying to keep up.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 2, 2022)

I did not think GSAR was a typo. Just the designation for the 46 mm Marathon watch. It is the largest one they make.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Aug 9, 2022)

My wife just bought me a Holzkern watch that I’m excited about, for our anniversary. Unfortunately, I don’t get it because I’m TDY for the next few months.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 9, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> My wife just bought me a Holzkern watch that I’m excited about, for our anniversary. Unfortunately, I don’t get it because I’m TDY for the next few months.


Very nice indeed. Congrats on the watch and the anniversary!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 27, 2022)

Marathon had a sales on their JDD with a stainless bracelet; so I pulled the trigger.  
Arrived today, weighs 8oz!  Pics to follow in the morning. Love this watch, already!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 28, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Marathon had a sales on their JDD with a stainless bracelet; so I pulled the trigger.
> Arrived today, weighs 8oz!  Pics to follow in the morning. Love this watch, already!


It’s a beast!


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just picked up this Luminox Navy Diver….
> View attachment 39368
> 
> I’m done buying watches for a while until I can sock away enough cash to get myself a Omega SeaMaster 2354.50.
> ...


That's like saying "I'm done buying guns-n-ammo."


----------



## policemedic (Oct 28, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It’s a beast!
> 
> View attachment 40826



Tritium version.  That's the only way to go!  I'm not a fan of Super-Luminova.


----------

